# TivowebPlus error



## philwojo (May 16, 2004)

I had TWP up and running with no problems. I was doing some other work and tried installing a few new modules for it. I had backed up the entire "hack" dir to my win computer via FTP previous to this though.

Now I am getting the following error when I try to start TWP:

TIVO: {/var/tmp} % tivoweb console
TIVO: {/var/tmp} %
TIVO: {/var/tmp} % TivoWebPlus Project - v1.2.1
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
couldn't open socket: address already in use
while executing
"socket -server ::session $http_port"
(file "/var/hack/tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl" line 795)

TIVO: {/var/tmp} %
TIVO: {/var/tmp} %

Any ideas what could be causing it.

I have wiped out the entire "hack" dir and copied it back from my computer, then rebooted the TIVO and it is still doing the same thing.

thanks,
Phil


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

It means TWP is already running. If you reboot your TiVo, TWP usually is started from your rc.sysinit.author file. Use the ps command to verify. If you see something like this near the end of the ps listing then TWP is already running:

11514 root 7616 S tivosh /tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl 
11516 root 7616 S tivosh /tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl 
11517 root 7616 S tivosh /tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl 

Do you have multiple copies of TWP installed in different directories on your TiVo?


----------



## philwojo (May 16, 2004)

I will have to check that, but when I got home last night it was working again, not sure what happened.

When I tried to start it on my own it was because I could not access it (via http) and because the backdoors were not showing as active on the box as they normally do. 

Any way it is working now, but if it happens again I will try the ps command to find out.

And now I do not have multiple copies of TWP installed I am sure of that.

thanks,
Phil


----------



## philwojo (May 16, 2004)

Well it happened again, I don't have access to TWP again, and not sure why.

Is there an easy way to check to make sure it is not on the system twice, I am not really familar with unix commands yet.

Phil


----------



## philwojo (May 16, 2004)

Well I did a search on the TIVO box and the only place the tivoweb.tcl file is located is in /var/hack/tivowebplus

Any other thoughts why this might be happening?

Phil


----------



## philwojo (May 16, 2004)

What are the PS commands, I am not sure I know those, can you help me with that command.

Phil


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

To search for any occurrences of 'tivoweb' execute this command:

TiVo# *find / -name 'tivoweb*'*
/var/log/tivoweb.log
/tivowebplus
/tivowebplus/tivoweb
/tivowebplus/tivoweb.cfg

This shows I have tivoweb (not tivoweb.tcl) installed in the directory /tivowebplus

To find out if tivoweb is running execute this command:

TiVo# *ps -ax | grep tivoweb*
18845 root 4500 S tivosh /tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl 
18848 root 4500 S tivosh /tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl 
18849 root 4500 S tivosh /tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl 
22509 root 536 S grep tivoweb

If your output is similar to this then it is running, if not, then it isn't.

Next check your author file to make sure it is starting tivoweb.

Did you use the Zipper to hack your TiVo?


----------



## philwojo (May 16, 2004)

Well I am on the road for work, so can't get in to check this stuff now (still working on that part thats another discussion).

I tried the find command before and it doesn't work on my unit, I have a S1 SA so I can't use the zipper.

I will try the ps command when I get back home and see what happens, but I did check the rc.sysinit.author file and it is in there. I am wondering if it is a module I put back in that is causing the problems. I have again removed the new modules I tried to put in again, but it still does not appear to be working.

thanks for the help I will let you know what I find.

Phil


----------



## philwojo (May 16, 2004)

I tired both the find and PS commands and they are not recognized on my box.

Any other suggestions.

Phil


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

cd /busybox
then do the ps commands


----------



## philwojo (May 16, 2004)

Gunny I still have not been able to get busybox to work yet either.

Phil


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

then ps may not be installed on your machine


----------



## philwojo (May 16, 2004)

Is there a way other than with busybox to install PS, or do you have any idea's why I am getting this error, or what files I can look at to make sure it is not trying to start up twice?

Phil


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

philwojo said:


> Is there a way other than with busybox to install PS, or do you have any idea's why I am getting this error, or what files I can look at to make sure it is not trying to start up twice?


Do you have a directory /busybox? With anything in it? Why not just FTP over everything from tivotools.tar and then you'll have what you need.

Not sure if this matters but the ps command is lowercase...


----------



## philwojo (May 16, 2004)

I do have a tivo-bin directory with busybox in it. I have had problems getting that to work though, not sure what I am doing wrong with it.

I did FTP over tivotools.tar and then did the cpio command to extract it in "tivo-bin" and I can never get anything from it to run.

I am still new to the unix world and trying to learn how to get the commands to work.

Thanks for the help.

BTW I just rebooted my tivo from a Telnet prompt, and now tivowebplus is working again.

The only thing that I found was in the .profile file I found that tivo-bin was in there twice as a path on 2 different lines, I removed the 2nd line.

Phil


----------

